
The curious relationship between altitude and suicide (2017) - Pete_D
https://theconversation.com/the-curious-relationship-between-altitude-and-suicide-85716
======
carapace
> We found that, for every increase of 100 meters in altitude, suicide rates
> increase by 0.4 per 100,000.

That is really weird and fascinating.

I'd love to see the correlation with distance from an ocean.

